

Ask HN: How can I come out from analysis paralysis? - _navaneethan

Recently, I am facing the problem of analysis-paralysis. I could not take the sticky decision to do anything. Interms of learning any technology like Whether to learn android or Golang or Machine learning. I want to learn these things well. But I am not able to be stick continuously. Switching over from one technology to another technology happens frequently.<p>How can i come out of this issue? Any suggestions or feedback?
======
WaltPurvis
Quick and probably useless suggestion: Build a product. It's hard to learn a
language/framework/technology "just because" \-- it's much easier when you're
working on a specific project. (You mentioned Go and Android; combine those
two; with Go 1.5 just now being released with solid Android support, that's a
green field, i.e., there's very little that's been done in that area and
people would be keenly interested in anything you might do.) Pick something
and get started, and resign yourself to the fact it means over the next year
you're going to be acquiring expertise in _that_ and not any of those _other_
enticing technologies. You can't learn everything. Sad but true.

